# Mattress in a box?



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Me & Mrs Davies are in the market for a new mattress (king sized).

Alot of the marketing seems to be pointing at these mattress in a box company, simba, otty, Casper etc.

Does anyone have any experience of these or can suggest a good quality mattress.

Tia


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Have a look in the health and life style section, discussion already about such mattress :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at this thread, bud. I bought a tempur mattress, and it's given me the best nights' sleep I've ever had.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386044

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers lads, I'll check it out now


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got a rolled up memory foam mattress from ebay of all places, incredibly comfy! Is a bit of a gamble though I am aware


----------

